# Gandalf mis-leading other Hobbits??



## Merry (Aug 14, 2002)

At the beginning of The Hobbit, Bilbo recalls that Gandalf was the master of fire works and friend of his parents and also responsible for taking others off on adventures never to return, is this true? What examples is there of this? Why no tales before Bilbo then?

Merry.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 14, 2002)

Gandalf took Old Took on adventures (it's somewhere in the books). The hobbits also help defeat a band of wargs and orcs. The stories aren't really told, because the Hobbit and LoTR has to do with the finding and destruction of the one ring.


----------



## hpfan55 (Aug 14, 2002)

Yeah, Gandalf took Hobbits from the Took side I guess because they weren't like other Hobbits they had a sense of adventure like Bilbo had the desire like in the unexpected party the book said that again the Tookish side won and Bilbo became curious about the map or something like that. I doubt Gandalf ever ment to mislead Hobbits on adventures and when is said "and taking others off on adventures never to return" could mean alot of things besides them dieing for one they could of settled somewhere else and after a great adventure they didn't want to go back to the plain and unexcititing Shire.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 16, 2002)

LOL!!! Merry you sound a bit cross realizing Gandalf had been acting as the bad adviser to other hobbits! LOL!!! Don't worry once we prove it we can sue him for his staff!!


----------

